# Pain Meds for Dogs?



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any good experiences or alternatives for pain meds for dogs? My dog pulled a muscle a few days ago. We got xrays, the bones and joints looked really good. I was hoping Natalie would have a good idea. The vet prescribed Deramaxx for two weeks. But I'm not sure if he should be taking it. I know all meds have side effects, and it would be short term. Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions? Anyone have experience with something that worked well?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

My Great Dane Tank has been on Deramaxx for 4 years. The Deramaxx has been very effective in controlling his pain.
I also give him Milk Thistle to help counter act some of the possible side effects from long term use. So far so good.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd suggest doing what Janet does and supplementing with milk thistle if you can, but short term use of drugs like Deramaxx shouldn't be something to worry about. If you want a safer pain reliever you could ask for Tramadol instead, the only downside is that Tramadol doesn't have any anti inflammatory properties to it like the Deramaxx. If this were my dog, I would stick with the Deramaxx but supplement with milk thistle (Marin, or Denamarin) to support liver health. Hope this helps!

Sorry for the delayed response, I've been out of town for the weekend!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Java has a running prescription for Rimadyl after her 2 ACL repairs.
Works fine for her, no side effects.
She is never on it for long periods of time...I use it only when necessary and never for more than 5-7 days at a time.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How long ago were those ACL repairs?


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> How long ago were those ACL repairs?


Java had her first TPLO on 3-25-10 and her second TPLO was 6-3-10. She was 13 months old. Completely tore both ACLs at the same time in February.
She never needs the Rimadyl for very long, but she has had a couple(2-Oct. & 1 last week) of episodes of 3 legging it after very, very strenuous activity or when it's extremely cold(she has steel plates/screws in her leg)...it only lasts a couple of days. That's when I give her 1 dose of Rimadyl a day for a few days and rest her. Unfortunately, Java had quite a bit of damage in her left knee (TPLO #2) and she has OCD and DJD as well, so that leg will always be a little less than perfect and may cause her on/off soreness for the rest of her life.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

I tried the Deramaxx, after 2 days poor Dexter had bloodshot, watery eyes. He started pawing at his face and stopped eating. It looks like he's got a yeast infection in his ears worse than I've ever seen and it had just gotten better after I started him raw! So frustrating! He kept licking his lips and nose. He just looked miserable and isn't eating. He stopped whining when he got up and laid down. So I know the Deramaxx worked, but his body did not react well to it at all. I called the vet and I told her I was going to take him off it to see if he got better. She thought it was a good idea. After a day of him not being on the medication, I can tell he's more himself. But he's whining again when he's laying down and getting up. He walks much slower than he was before and today when he was standing, he'd raise one of his back legs for a few seconds and then switched and raised the other back leg. (Both of his parents OFA'd normal and good.) He's moving slower and being more cautious than he was before I took him to the vet. Help!?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Is he having issues with his hips or a pulled muscle? 

Even if parents have good hips, that doesn't mean that every pup will too. How old is he?

Have you exercised him at all since the past vet visit? If so, I'd stop right away. If it is a soft tissue injury it will take a while for it to heal. I suggest keeping dogs on very limited activity for at least two weeks during recovery or they will just keep injuring it again and again. 

Have you asked your vet for a different pain med/anti inflammatory? If not, I would....these definitely help the healing process. I would also get him on a fish oil supplement if he's not already because omega 3 fatty acids help out with inflammation relief. 

Hope he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

I believe it's a pulled muscle. I think he was shifting his weight to offset the pain in his front legs somehow. He's a year and a half. I did exercise him a little, but I'm stopping asap! I plan on crating him when I go to work tomorrow to keep his movement restricted. I'll call the vet and get the Tramadol tomorrow. Where would you suggest I get the fish oil supplement?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You can get it from most grocery stores, it's fine to give the gel caps....he should take them like a treat.

As for restricted activity, only leashed walks when outside. Don't let him roam freely outside unattended.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Natalie! You're great! I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

So I started Dexter on the Tramadol and fish oil this morning. He mostly lays down and whines part of the time when he isn't sleeping. Do you know if this is normal? He is only eating eggs and refuses any raw meaty bones.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....doesn't sound normal to me. What did the vet say was wrong with him in the first place? Maybe have them take another look at him?


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

The vet thought it was a pulled muscle. He's been drinking water like crazy. He was laying on the kitchen floor, when I looked over and realized he was peeing. Yikes! He's really starting to scare me. I'm going to call in the morning and see what they have to say.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck, I hope everything is ok....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Any news? Been thinking about him today and wondering how you are all doing.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dog is on tramadol and this has helped alot for pain. I hope everythings going good for your pup. Hope they give you something stronger if needed for him.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

So the past day I've been giving him 2 tablets every 8 hours. Last night it didn't seem like enough. He's urinated on himself again, and four hours after he took two tablets, he was whining again. So I gave him one more to hold him over. He slept for 3 hours and woke up this morning at 2:30. I gave him another tablet and he was still whining at 3:30. I gave him one more, and two hours later he went to the door to go outside to pee. He was walking around and wanted to go do more Dexter stuff... like bark at the neighbors and lay on the couch. Since he whined so much last night, I brought him to the vet at 8 am when they opened. They did a blood draw and I asked for a copy. Everything looks normal, except for his high white blood cell count which is 49.44 and his red blood cell count was low (4.93). They also completed an Idexx HWT/ Tick 4DX and everything came back negative. His front leg joints were hot, and Dexter didn't whine about being touched, poked or proded. There was no swelling other than a little bit in his front legs. He has a slight temperature of 102.7 and he's lost 9 pounds since he wasn't been eating. He's down to 101 lbs. The vet concluded he has an infection, but couldn't determine where it was or what caused it. They wanted to keep him over night for a whooping $450 and give him an iv, catheter, etc. I declined since this morning he was more perky and 450 is a lot, especially when I'll be home the next three days. Before he left they have him sub q fluids and Lactated Ringer Solution (6 ml). He's now taking 3 Tramadol every 8 hours and 2 1/2 tablets of Doxycycline every 12 hours. The vet said to give him about two days to see a difference since tablets take longer to absorb. Here's the complete panel for those interested:

ALB 2.4
ALP 101
ALT 24
AMY 628
TBIL .2
BUN 7
CA 10.3
PHOS 5.1
CRE .7
GLU 120
NA 155
K 4.7
TP 6.8
GLOB 4.4
WBC 49.44
RBC 4.93
HGB 11.5
HCT 33.78
MCV 69
MCH 23.3
MCHC 33.9
PLT 344
PCT .36
MPV 10.5
PDWS 15.5 FL
PDWC 41.8%
RDWS 43FL
RDWC 15.5 %
LYM 3.86
MON .55
NEU 42.24
LY% 7.8
MO% 1.1
NE % 85.4


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Please keep us posted....heal up fast!!!


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

So it's the third day Dexter's been on Doxycycline, and he's still on Tramadol. I can tell he's feeling better, but he hasn't made a complete turn around. He refuses to eat, except a few times he's eaten some eggs. I made him eat some beef to at least get something solid in his belly. He'll go outside to go to the bathroom. My mom and brother came to visit yesterday, and he was so excited. I can tell when he's happy, because his tail curls over his back. He was more himself. He's still been sleeping, and his legs are still stiff. The vet isn't open until Tuesday. I think this is taking steps in the right place, but I wonder if it'll give him the recovery he needs. Thoughts?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do muscles show up on x-rays? I would think that if it's a pulled muscle, it should heal fairly quickly. It sounds like Dexter is improving really slowly.


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

X-rays won't show muscle tears. If they had, I would've hoped the first time around with x-rays they would've known whether or not it was a tear.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't understand something though, why are both of his legs stiff if he started out with just one? How old is Dexter? What kind of dog is he?


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

It's like all of his legs are stiff now. I wonder if it's because he wasn't been walking for the past week and a half and he' losing muscle mass. He's a Tibetan Mastiff and a year and a half yesterday. 

He is recovering... slowly. Last night he sat at the top of the stairs in the loft. It's his guard dog spot. He's finally eating beef, because he wants to and not because I'm making him!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

After our last charity 5K Khan was a little sore. I had a rottie who had 2 TPLO's so I am very aware of watching the knee! Anyway, I took Khan for an eval, and thankfully it was just a collateral sprain, I increased his Glycoflex (glucosomine supplement) and he's been doing some strength training as well as some hydro therapy. Between these two things, he's back to his normal self.

Hope he's feeling better!!


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone! Dexter is doing much much better!!! The only problem is now he refuses to eat chicken. He's loving the chicken and beef he ate while he was sick, but it's starting to make me wonder why he refuses. I tried again tonight with frozen chicken quarters but he wasn't interested. I'll probably continue to give him quarters. I'm hoping the chicken wasn't what made him sick, or what he thinks made him sick. Because I'm fairly certain it wasn't his diet.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I am so glad that Dexter is feeling much better.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I am certainly glad that Dexter is better. You were getting so much great advice that I didn't bother to chime in ) I get Yucca Intensive from the natural foods store it seems to help with inflammation.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome news to hear that he is doing better. I'm pretty darn certain that whatever was causing him pain had nothing to do with his diet. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Dexter's Mom (May 12, 2011)

Dexter is doing better. I think he still has a slight limp on his front leg. He's eating, but not as much and as often as I'd like to see. So it's been just a slow slow recovery.


----------

